# Want to ride the old Madras highway



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I am thinking of loading up my bike and go ride what little is left of the "old" Madras hiway. Have any of you done it? I know that it's not very long but would be a cool ride without any traffic. 
I will have to do some more research to see if it is even open for public access. For all I know there maybe fences across it and cannot even be ridden. Which would be to bad.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I've never checked that one out but I do have a recommendation for a ride a couple of hours further east: the Middle Fork Road on the Middle Fork of the John Day River. The road parallels the river for about 50 miles and gets very little traffic (2-4 cars an hour is what I experienced). The scenery is spectacular and the riding quite enjoyable, though you may want to wait a couple of months for it to warm up a bit.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I hadn't even thought of that one. Thank you. Great idea.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

It is one of Oregon's Scenic Bikeways, which is where I learned about it. In October I took a week and headed over there and fell in love with that road, as well as some other riding in that area - but the Middle Fork Road is the best in the area, by far (IMO). 

Look up Oregon Scenic Bikeways and you will find other good suggestions.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, thank you I will.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

80turbota said:


> I am thinking of loading up my bike and go ride what little is left of the "old" Madras hiway. Have any of you done it? I know that it's not very long but would be a cool ride without any traffic.
> I will have to do some more research to see if it is even open for public access. For all I know there maybe fences across it and cannot even be ridden. Which would be to bad.


never heard of it, but there are a large number of good roads out around Maupin (White River FAlls Loop), Madras, Bend, and LaPine...although they'll be most hospitable after March...


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

bahueh said:


> never heard of it, but there are a large number of good roads out around Maupin (White River FAlls Loop), Madras, Bend, and LaPine...although they'll be most hospitable after March...



The 40 degree rain has cleared a lot of the roads around Bend ...


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Right now I am just using my trainer to get ready for summer. I am looking into several rides. I know Madras has snow right now. I tried that as a kid and the results weren't good. I will wait till it warms up and then start making short trips for various rides. 
In the meantime I am rockin my Ridley in preparation. Riding to nowhere.


----------

